# Brain Teasers.



## Kris148 (Feb 6, 2020)

Not sure if we already have a thread for brain teasers and riddles? Where you have to think laterally to solve the puzzle. I know this may not be for everyone but have a go and see.

*You live in a one storey house made entirely of redwood. What color would the stairs be? *


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 6, 2020)

*One storey?..no stairs .... *


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 6, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> *One storey?..no stairs .... *


Perfectly correct. Many thanks [USER=1168]@hollydolly for responding.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 7, 2020)

Got any more?


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 7, 2020)

As hollydolly has not posted. One for you Sunny.

*The more you take, the more you leave behind. What am I? *


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 7, 2020)

A little harder.

*Samuel was out for a walk when it started to rain. He did not have an umbrella and he wasn't wearing a hat. His clothes were soaked, yet not a single hair on his head got wet. How is this possible? *


----------



## Sunny (Feb 7, 2020)

I can't get the first one, but is the answer to the second one:  He was bald?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 7, 2020)

Kris148 said:


> As hollydolly has not posted. One for you Sunny.
> 
> *The more you take, the more you leave behind. What am I? *


 footsteps?


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 7, 2020)

Sunny said:


> I can't get the first one, but is the answer to the second one:  He was bald?


Yep. well done. Welcome to the thread Sunny.. enjoy.


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 7, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> footsteps?


Too good @hollydolly.  Will have to make them harder. Either you or @Sunny post one for me.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 7, 2020)

I have to admit I use to set  Brain teasers and Quizzes for our quiz nights at the local pub and I love mind bending puzzles and riddles, so I'm quite quick at guessing them.. 

Try this easy-ish one...


*I am a fruit. If you take away the first letter of my name I become a crime. Take away the first two letters of my name I become an animal. Take away the first and last letter of my name and I become a form of music. What am I?*


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 7, 2020)

grape?


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 7, 2020)

What 7 letter word is spelled the same way backwards and forwards?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 7, 2020)

I know this, so I'll leave it for someone else to have a chance...


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 7, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> I have to admit I use to set Brain teasers and Quizzes for our quiz nights at the local pub and I love mind bending puzzles and riddles, so I'm quite quick at guessing them..
> 
> I usually spend more time than you on these brain teasers. I solve more than not all the same I suppose. They are excellent for priming our cognitive powers as we age. I have played the Jumble in my morning paper for at least the last decade. Reason I set it up on the other forum.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 7, 2020)

ah do I know you?..I think I might know who you are now


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 7, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> ah do I know you?..I think I might know who you are now


The cat is out of the bag now. 
https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/...9PGOls18QbSnEVGvY1v6a_Kd3FNVJYa8CGjt0tBU15Xop


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 8, 2020)

Kris148 said:


> What 7 letter word is spelled the same way backwards and forwards?


bumping:


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 8, 2020)

*My life can be measured in hours, I serve by being devoured. Thin, I am quick. Fat, I am slow. Wind is my foe. What am I? *


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 8, 2020)

Kris148 said:


> *My life can be measured in hours, I serve by being devoured. Thin, I am quick. Fat, I am slow. Wind is my foe. What am I? *


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 8, 2020)

hollydolly said:


>


hollydolly will you please go away and give someone else a shot. 

Have a crack at the new one over yonder. If you get this one.. then I am calling you a magician.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 8, 2020)

OK no sooner said than done...  toodle-pip... I'll leave this to others... here and over there..


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 8, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> OK no sooner said than done...  toodle-pip... I'll leave this to others... here and over there..


Candle it was. You really have a deductive mind.
I said that tongue in cheek..look at the smilies. Please only you if anyone will get close to the other riddle. Does Sunny come on here often holly?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 8, 2020)

Sunny is on the games every day... !!...


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 8, 2020)

I revealed the other. Drop in and see how fantastic it was.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 8, 2020)

Na, I'll pass..ta...


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 9, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Sunny (Feb 9, 2020)

New one?  I can't find it.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 9, 2020)

Sunny said:


> New one?  I can't find it.


Other forum, Sunny


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 9, 2020)

*Romeo and Juliet are found dead on the floor in a bedroom. When they were discovered, there were pieces of glass and some water on the floor. The only furniture in the room is a shelf and a bed. The house is in a remote location, away from everything except for the nearby railroad track. What caused the death of Romeo and Juliet? *

clue: R& J are not the Shakespeare lovers.
@Sunny


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 9, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> Bump


 @Sassycakes
*What 7 letter word is spelled the same way backwards and forwards? *


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 9, 2020)

I shave every day, but my beard stays the same. Why?


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 10, 2020)

Kris148 said:


> *Romeo and Juliet are found dead on the floor in a bedroom. When they were discovered, there were pieces of glass and some water on the floor. The only furniture in the room is a shelf and a bed. The house is in a remote location, away from everything except for the nearby railroad track. What caused the death of Romeo and Juliet? *
> 
> clue: R& J are not the Shakespeare lovers.
> @Sunny


If at first glance this or any other riddle looks too hard to solve.. simply ask me questions and I will clue you to the solution.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 10, 2020)

Romeo and Juliet are a pair of goldfish who were on the shelf in a bowl, and a passing train rattled the bowl enough so it fell?  But where does the bed come in?  And what difference if it was a remote location? So that's probably wrong.


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 10, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Romeo and Juliet are a pair of goldfish who were on the shelf in a bowl, and a passing train rattled the bowl enough so it fell?  But where does the bed come in?  And what difference if it was a remote location? So that's probably wrong.


You are 100% correct.  Very good deduction. How did you know R & J were fish? I regard myself as having a reasonable intellect. I can tell you in all honesty it took me longer than you to get this one.

* a bed. The house is in a remote location,* superfluous information.


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 10, 2020)

Ok if that was easy this is a snack.
*A bus driver was heading down a street in Colorado. He went right past a stop sign without stopping, he turned left where there was a "no left turn" sign, and he went the wrong way on a one-way street. Then he went on the left side of the road past a cop car. Still - he didn't break any traffic laws. WHY?*


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 10, 2020)

Kris148 said:


> I shave every day, but my beard stays the same. Why?


bumping this one too.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 10, 2020)

He was walking?


----------



## Sunny (Feb 10, 2020)

To answer your question about Romeo & Juliet, I arrived at it by a kind of backward reasoning. At first I thought maybe there was a glass of water on the shelf above two sleeping people, and the train made it fall on them and shatter, killing them.

But then, I thought, what glass would be heavy enough to do that much damage?  Well, who says it has to be a glass? Maybe something large like a fishbowl?  And then it popped into my head that maybe R&J were not people, but were the fish.

It all made sense except for the bed and the fact that it was in a remote location, which I guess were just thrown into the puzzle as "red herrings" to further confuse things.  Cute puzzle!


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 10, 2020)

Kris148 said:


> bumping this one too.



*He said he shaves everyday but he didn't say he shaves himself. Could it  be is shaving someone else ?*


----------



## chic (Feb 11, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> *He said he shaves everyday but he didn't say he shaves himself. Could it  be is shaving someone else ?*



Or shaving something other than his face?


----------



## chic (Feb 11, 2020)

chic said:


> Or shaving something other than his face?



Wait, He's a barber maybe?


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 11, 2020)

Sunny said:


> He was walking?


Yes excellent again.


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 11, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> *He said he shaves everyday but he didn't say he shaves himself. Could it  be is shaving someone else ?*


Yes. Well done. and who shaves someone else?


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 11, 2020)

chic said:


> Wait, He's a barber maybe?


Yes correct. But to be fair @Sassycakes did answer it before you. Appreciate your participation @chic


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 11, 2020)

Sunny said:


> To answer your question about Romeo & Juliet, I arrived at it by a kind of backward reasoning. At first I thought maybe there was a glass of water on the shelf above two sleeping people, and the train made it fall on them and shatter, killing them.
> 
> But then, I thought, what glass would be heavy enough to do that much damage?  Well, who says it has to be a glass? Maybe something large like a fishbowl?  And then it popped into my head that maybe R&J were not people, but were the fish.
> 
> It all made sense except for the bed and the fact that it was in a remote location, which I guess were just thrown into the puzzle as "red herrings" to further confuse things.  Cute puzzle!


Like I said that was brilliant deduction. Do you want to post a riddle yourself and tease our brains?


----------



## Sunny (Feb 11, 2020)

Don't know any good ones. They just don't stick in my head.


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 11, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Don't know any good ones. They just don't stick in my head.


You will find plenty online. Meanwhile an easier one.
*A pet shop owner had a parrot with a sign on its cage that said "Parrot repeats everything it hears". Davey bought the parrot and for two weeks he spoke to it and it didn't say a word. He returned the parrot but the shopkeeper said he never lied about the parrot.*
How can this be?


----------



## Sunny (Feb 11, 2020)

Parrot was deaf?


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 11, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Parrot was deaf?


Correct. Did you find any riddle sites?
You mentioned on another thread that you do play directing. I once ran my own theatre company. Do you belong to one now?


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 11, 2020)

another meantime.
*A horse was tied to a rope 5 meters long and the horses food was 15 meters away from the horse. How did the horse reach the food? *


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 11, 2020)

deleted


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 11, 2020)

Kris148 said:


> another meantime.
> *A horse was tied to a rope 5 meters long and the horses food was 15 meters away from the horse. How did the horse reach the food? *




*Could it be because the rope was only tied to the horse and nothing else !*


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 11, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> *Could it be because the rope was only tied to the horse and nothing else !*


It could and it was. Well done. Be good if someone else posted a riddle?


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 11, 2020)

another meantime.
*Of no use to one yet absolute bliss to two. The small boy gets it for nothing. The young man has to lie for it. The old man has to buy it. The baby's right, The lover's privilege, The hypocrite's mask. To the young girl, faith; To the married woman, hope; To the old maid, charity. What am I?*


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 11, 2020)

*Forrest left home running. He ran a ways and then turned left, ran the same distance and turned left again, ran the same distance and turned left again. When he got home, there were two masked men. Who were they?*


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 11, 2020)

Is Forrest human?


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 11, 2020)

Kris148 said:


> Is Forrest human?



*Yes he is human *


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 11, 2020)

I need more to solve this.


----------



## chic (Feb 12, 2020)

Kris148 said:


> another meantime.
> *Of no use to one yet absolute bliss to two. The small boy gets it for nothing. The young man has to lie for it. The old man has to buy it. The baby's right, The lover's privilege, The hypocrite's mask. To the young girl, faith; To the married woman, hope; To the old maid, charity. What am I?*



A kiss.


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 12, 2020)

chic said:


> A kiss.


Yes it is.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 12, 2020)

A rooster laid an egg on top of the barn roof, in the rain. Which way did it roll?


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 12, 2020)

Sunny said:


> A rooster laid an egg on top of the barn roof, in the rain. Which way did it roll?




*A rooster can't lay an egg !*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 12, 2020)

Right, of course, Sassy!  (Too easy, I guess.)


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 12, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Right, of course, Sassy!  (Too easy, I guess.)



It wasn't easy, it's just that I read it before !


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 12, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> *Forrest left home running. He ran a ways and then turned left, ran the same distance and turned left again, ran the same distance and turned left again. When he got home, there were two masked men. Who were they?*


 *The Umpire and the catcher *


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 12, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> *The Umpire and the catcher *


He was playing what.. baseball or softball? Never dawned on me. Of course turned left and left again.


Sassycakes said:


> It wasn't easy, it's just that I read it before !


Your turn @Sassycakes


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 12, 2020)

While waiting one from Sassycakes.
*A magician was boasting one day at how long he could hold his breath under water. His record was 6 minutes. A kid that was listening said, "that's nothing, I can stay under water for 10 minutes using no types of equipment or air pockets!" The magician told the kid if he could do that, he'd give him $10,000. The kid did it and won the money. Can you figure out how? *


----------



## Sunny (Feb 12, 2020)

The kid was walking in the rain, or under a rain cloud?


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 12, 2020)

Sunny said:


> The kid was walking in the rain, or under a rain cloud?


You are on the correct path.  What other water can he stand under.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 12, 2020)

Waterfall?  Snowstorm?  In the shower?


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 12, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Waterfall?  Snowstorm?  In the shower?


No. I'd like to give it to you as all are applicable but the actual answer is he held *a glass of water above his head for 10 minutes*. You wanna do another. Also pop over to Guess the Character have left a post.


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 12, 2020)

Here is one if anyone is coming on tonite.

*Four jolly men sat down to play,
And played all night till break of day.
They played for cash and not for fun,
With a separate score for every one.
When it came time to square accounts,
they all had made quite fair amounts.
Now, not one has lost and all have gained -
Tell me now, this can you explain?*


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 12, 2020)

Ask questions and I will try to clue you to the answer.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 13, 2020)

They were musicians playing in a night club?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 13, 2020)

Kris148 said:


> No. I'd like to give it to you as all are applicable but the actual answer is he held *a glass of water above his head for 10 minutes*. You wanna do another. Also pop over to Guess the Character have left a post.


 that doesn't make sense, because in the original question it said he used no type of equipment..when in fact he used a glass...


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 13, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> that doesn't make sense, because in the original question it said he used no type of equipment..when in fact he used a glass...


Blame the writer of the riddle.


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 13, 2020)

deleted


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 13, 2020)

They were musicians playing in a night club? 


Kris148 said:


> Correctamundo. You did not need to question. Your floor.


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 13, 2020)

Meanwhile a little one for Valentines Day.
*When does VD come after Independence Day?*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 13, 2020)

When it stands for Veteran's Day?

If eleven plus two equals one, what does nine plus five equal?


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 13, 2020)

Sunny said:


> When it stands for Veteran's Day?
> 
> If eleven plus two equals one, what does nine plus five equal?


95?


----------



## chic (Feb 13, 2020)

That's my thought too ^. They're musicians.


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 13, 2020)

chic said:


> That's my thought too ^. They're musicians.


Then you also got it. As I did but not before a bit of a think.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 14, 2020)

Sorry, 95 is not the answer. Try again?


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 14, 2020)

Sorry thats all I have.


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 14, 2020)

One in meantime.

*Hillary went out to dinner at a restaurant. While there she lost something she had been given. She looked everywhere but to no avail. Suddenly a beautiful waitress came up to her with the very thing she was looking for. What did the waitress hand Hillary? *


----------



## Sunny (Feb 14, 2020)

If eleven plus two equals one, what does nine plus five equal? 

The answer is two. Think of a clock.
11:00 plus 2 hours equals 1:00.

9:00 plus 5 hours equals 2:00.


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 15, 2020)

Sunny said:


> If eleven plus two equals one, what does nine plus five equal?
> 
> The answer is two. Think of a clock.
> 11:00 plus 2 hours equals 1:00.
> ...


You got me @Sunny I'd really like Citygirl and some of the others you play with to come and challenge themselves here.


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 15, 2020)

bump


Kris148 said:


> Hillary went out to dinner at a restaurant. While there she lost something she had been given. She looked everywhere but to no avail. Suddenly a beautiful waitress came up to her with the very thing she was looking for. What did the waitress hand Hillary?


----------



## chic (Feb 15, 2020)

All I can think of is cutlery or a menu and I'm probably wrong.


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 15, 2020)

chic said:


> All I can think of is cutlery or a menu and I'm probably wrong.


A menu w'dve been better than the answer.. the bill. Wanna leave a post?


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 15, 2020)

My friend sent me this in an email the other day. It took me awhile to figure it out can you ?

* You are stuck in a house
you have four objects to use
you have a wooden chair,a ladder
a piano,and an axe.
The axe is rubber
What would you use to get out?? hint* you can't get out with breaking it
and you can only pick one object.*


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 16, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> My friend sent me this in an email the other day. It took me awhile to figure it out can you ?
> 
> * You are stuck in a house
> you have four objects to use
> ...


I will enjoy trying to solve this one.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 16, 2020)

Just a guess:  Use the piano to keep banging and crashing horrible loud sounds - not "music," just noise. Eventually someone will hear you and come to the rescue?


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 16, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Just a guess:  Use the piano to keep banging and crashing horrible loud sounds - not "music," just noise. Eventually someone will hear you and come to the rescue?




*The answer is just use the piano key,but they don't saw how. So I would say you got it correct !*


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 16, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Just a guess:  Use the piano to keep banging and crashing horrible loud sounds - not "music," just noise. Eventually someone will hear you and come to the rescue?


Oh poo @Sunny I wanted a crack at this.   Btw is there a Game Chat thread here.. posting can be impersonal.  Your floor Sunny.


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 16, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Just a guess:  Use the piano to keep banging and crashing horrible loud sounds - not "music," just noise. Eventually someone will hear you and come to the rescue?


Makes sense. The ladder is little use if you cant use it to smash a window.


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 16, 2020)

..


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 16, 2020)

*You pick it, You peel the outside, You cook the inside, You eat the outside, And throw away the inside. What am I? *


----------



## chic (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Feb 17, 2020)

Kris148 said:


> *You pick it, You peel the outside, You cook the inside, You eat the outside, And throw away the inside. What am I? *



Corn on the Cob


----------



## chic (Feb 17, 2020)

Bonnie said:


> Corn on the Cob



I think you're right, but you cook the whole thing cob and corn so it's an unfair question.


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 17, 2020)

Correct. Your floor Miss Texas Coast.


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 17, 2020)

delete


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 17, 2020)

Okay, my riddle   -  The more there is of it,  the less you see ....  what is it?


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 17, 2020)

the horizon?


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 17, 2020)

Kris148 said:


> the horizon?



No


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 17, 2020)

is in animal, vegetable or mineral?


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 17, 2020)

None of above.


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 17, 2020)

*Air?

Is there a delete button?*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 17, 2020)

Smoke?


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 17, 2020)

fog?


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 17, 2020)

Darkness


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 18, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> Darkness



Got it Sassy!


----------



## Sunny (Feb 18, 2020)

Good for you, Sassy, that was a hard one!


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 18, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Good for you, Sassy, that was a hard one!



Thank you Sunny. could someone start another one. I will be off the computer for a little while today.


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 18, 2020)

Another one ...

You see a boat filled with people.  It has not sunk,  but when you look again, you  don't see a single person on the boat.
Why?


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 18, 2020)

Bonnie said:


> Another one ...
> 
> You see a boat filled with people.  It has not sunk,  but when you look again, you  don't see a single person on the boat.
> Why?


It is a mirage?


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 18, 2020)

Everyone on Board is Married ?


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 18, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> Everyone on Board is Married ?


Gee Sassy I think you nailed it.


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 18, 2020)

Yes,  ... not* a single *person  .. all married.


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 18, 2020)

*I can start one now.*
*
  On a fine sunny day a ship was in the harbor. All of a sudden the ship began to sink. There was no storm and nothing wrong with the ship yet it sank right in front of the spectators eyes. *
*What caused the ship to sink?*


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 18, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> *I can start one now.*
> 
> *  On a fine sunny day a ship was in the harbor. All of a sudden the ship began to sink. There was no storm and nothing wrong with the ship yet it sank right in front of the spectators eyes. *
> *What caused the ship to sink?*


It was a toy ship?


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 18, 2020)

It was a submarine.


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 18, 2020)

Kris148 said:


> It was a submarine.




You Got it Kris !


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 18, 2020)

YEH! Good one Sassy.

*I can fly but have no wings. I can cry but I have no eyes. Wherever I go, darkness follows me. What am I?*


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 18, 2020)

can I delete a post?


----------



## Sunny (Feb 19, 2020)

No, not once it's posted. But you can go back and edit it. Just delete everything that was in the post, and substitute the word "Deleted," and then save.


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 19, 2020)

Sunny said:


> No, not once it's posted. But you can go back and edit it. Just delete everything that was in the post, and substitute the word "Deleted," and then save.


Thanks @Sunny I have been doing that.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 19, 2020)

Sorry, too busy right now, Kris.


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 20, 2020)

*I can fly but have no wings. I can cry but I have no eyes. Wherever I go, darkness follows me. What am I?*

Clouds


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 20, 2020)

deleted


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 22, 2020)

A doctor and a bus driver are both in love with the same woman, an attractive girl named Sarah. The bus driver had to go on a long bus trip that would last a week. Before he left, he gave Sarah seven apples. Why?


----------



## Sunny (Feb 22, 2020)

No idea.  Hint?


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 22, 2020)

@Kris148   ... FYI .... you are posting live links..


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 22, 2020)

@Kris148  you are posting live links..

How did that happen. Will attend to immediately.


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 22, 2020)

Sunny said:


> No idea.  Hint?
> sorry had to change riddle. this is new one .
> *A doctor and a bus driver are both in love with the same woman, an attractive girl named Sarah. The bus driver had to go on a long bus trip that would last a week. Before he left, he gave Sarah seven apples. Why?*


  hint:  the answer relates to heath.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 22, 2020)

An apple a day keeps the doctor away?


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 22, 2020)

Sunny said:


> An apple a day keeps the doctor away?


correct. your floor.


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 23, 2020)

nothing from Sunny.

*A man was found dead next to a 13 story building. The police say it was a suicide and that he jumped from one of the 13 floors. But you say it was a homicide (someone killed him). To prove this, you go to each floor of the building, open the window and throw out a penny. You do this to each floor until you reach the 13th floor, open the window and throw a penny. How does this prove it wasn't a suicide? *


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 23, 2020)

Is it because he couldn't have shut the window after he jumped. Someone must have pushed him ?


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 23, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> Is it because he couldn't have shut the window after he jumped. Someone must have pushed him ?


excellent deduction Sassy.


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 23, 2020)

* I am taken from a mine, and shut up in a wooden case, from which I am never released, and yet I am used by almost everybody. What am I?*


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 23, 2020)

Some type of metal?


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 23, 2020)

Kris148 said:


> Some type of metal?




It isn't metal .


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 23, 2020)

Kris148 said:


> Some type of metal?



It might contain some type of metal .


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 23, 2020)

a diamond?


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 23, 2020)

Kris148 said:


> a diamond?




Not a diamond .


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 23, 2020)

It is not a metal.. nor a gem stone. Is this item used by you and I daily?


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 23, 2020)

Kris148 said:


> It is not a metal.. nor a gem stone. Is this item used by you and I daily?



Yes it is used everyday.


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 23, 2020)

But how is it used if locked in a wooden case. A clue please.


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 23, 2020)

Kris148 said:


> But how is it used if locked in a wooden case. A clue please.



It says it is in a wooden case,but it doesn't say it is locked.


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 23, 2020)

...but is says never to be released. Surely same thing. Where is that clue as this is stumping me.


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 23, 2020)

Kris148 said:


> ...but is says never to be released. Surely same thing. Where is that clue as this is stumping me.



*I hope this helps,it is in a wooden object yet can still be used .*


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 23, 2020)

A painting? No you can release a painting from its frame.  I am bamboozled.

Is its use for monetary gain, to past the time, for pleasure. Any of these?


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 23, 2020)

Kris148 said:


> A painting? No you can release a painting from its frame.  I am bamboozled.
> 
> Is its use for monetary gain, to past the time, for pleasure. Any of these?




*Another clue and a better one is children can use it in school .And adults can also use it.*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 24, 2020)

Lead (pencils).


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 24, 2020)

Sunny said:


> *Lead (pencils).
> *


*

*
*You are a winner Sunny !*


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 24, 2020)

deleted


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 25, 2020)

*There is a dead man in the middle of a field, nothing is around him except a largish pack. Also there are no footprints of any sort.  How did he die? *


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 25, 2020)

*The only thing I can think of is a Scarecrow.*


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 25, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> *The only thing I can think of is a Scarecrow.*


Not that.
hint: the man knew he was going to die when he approached the field


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 25, 2020)

Did he fall out of a plane ?


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 25, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> Did he fall out of a plane ?


In a manner of speaking


----------



## Sunny (Feb 26, 2020)

Is the pack a parachute that didn't open?


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 26, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Is the pack a parachute that didn't open?


Yes


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 26, 2020)

Kris148 said:


> Yes


You too can duke it out who deserves to go next.


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 27, 2020)

No dukin?

*I  may make men dream or stomp their feet, women may laugh or sometimes weep. What am I?*


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 29, 2020)

Music.

New one:
Peter, Paul, and Mary went out for drinks together. Peter and Paul ordered the same drink. Mary had a water. Peter was really thirsty and finished five in the time it took Paul to finish one. It turned out that the bartender had poisoned the drinks. Only Paul died. Why?


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 1, 2020)

The poison was in the ice cubes and Paul took so long that the ice cubes   melted and the poison got in the drink ?


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 2, 2020)

OOps !


----------



## Kris148 (Mar 2, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> The poison was in the ice cubes and Paul took so long that the ice cubes   melted and the poison got in the drink ?


 @Sassycakes excellent. Your floor.


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 2, 2020)

Angry and Hungry are two words ending in 'gry"
There are three words, (Using popular terminology) 
in the English Language, that end in "GRY". 

What is the third word? 
The word is something that everyone uses every day. 
If you have listened carefully, 
I have already told you what it is.


----------



## Kris148 (Mar 2, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> Angry and Hungry are two words ending in 'gry"
> There are three words, (Using popular terminology)
> in the English Language, that end in "GRY".
> 
> ...


You did in my head with your last one @Sassycakes.. this looks another.   

So I have been given the answer in the question. I can not see it. hint please.


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 2, 2020)

Kris148 said:


> You did in my head with your last one @Sassycakes.. this looks another.
> 
> So I have been given the answer in the question. I can not see it. hint please.



*Take your time and read it again slower.*


----------



## Kris148 (Mar 2, 2020)

There are not three common words ending in GRY according to the best dictionary. So this must be a trick question. Correct.


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 2, 2020)

Kris148 said:


> There are not three common words ending in GRY according to the best dictionary. So this must be a trick question. Correct.



Kris I just read it again and it doesn't make sense to me.Here is what they said the answer was.
Angry and Hungry are two words ending in 'gry"
There are three words, (Using popular terminology)
in the English Language, that end in "GRY".
.
What is the third word?
The word is something that everyone uses every day.
If you have listened carefully,
I have already told you what it is.

Answer:
Answer is terminology. (It's the third word ending in gry. Usin(g) popula(r) teminolog(Y)


----------



## Kris148 (Mar 2, 2020)

I was thinking it was language. There are three words in *The English Language. *What is the *third* word?  But then I see the question mark after word. *Terminology* is the third word of the phrase but it does not end in GRY. Thank you for revealing it as this is not a brain teaser but a brain destroyer.


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 2, 2020)

Kris148 said:


> I was thinking it was language. There are three words in *The English Language. *What is the *third* word?  But then I see the question mark after word. *Terminology* is the third word of the phrase but it does not end in GRY. Thank you for revealing it as this is not a brain teaser but a brain destroyer.





*I know what you mean because it destroyed my brain also !*


----------



## Kris148 (Mar 2, 2020)

Something a little easier.

*I’m tall when I’m young, and I’m short when I’m old. What am I? *


----------



## Sunny (Mar 3, 2020)

A candle? Or is that too obvious?


----------



## Kris148 (Mar 3, 2020)

Sunny said:


> A candle? Or is that too obvious?


Yes too obvious.. but correct.


----------



## Kris148 (Mar 6, 2020)

*Never resting, never still. Moving silently from hill to hill. It does not walk, run or trot. All is cool where it is not. What is it? *


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 9, 2020)

Is it the Sun ?


----------



## Kris148 (Mar 11, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> Is it the Sun ?


Sure is Sassy. Sunshine actually. I did not think anyone was playing here anymore.. reason I have not been on the forum lately. Now if you were to post one.. I will respond. @Sassycakes


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 11, 2020)

Kris148 said:


> Sure is Sassy. Sunshine actually. I did not think anyone was playing here anymore.. reason I have not been on the forum lately. Now if you were to post one.. I will respond. @Sassycakes




*I'm happy you're back now I have to think of a good one to post !*


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 11, 2020)

*  Everyone Hates Me
I dig out tiny caves, and store gold and silver in them. I also build bridges
of silver and make crowns of gold. They are the smallest you could imagine.
Sooner or later everybody needs my help, yet many people are afraid to
let me help them. Who am I?*


----------



## Kris148 (Mar 11, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> *  Everyone Hates Me
> I dig out tiny caves, and store gold and silver in them. I also build bridges
> of silver and make crowns of gold. They are the smallest you could imagine.
> Sooner or later everybody needs my help, yet many people are afraid to
> let me help them. Who am I?*


 
You sure gave me a good one. *Irish Leprechaun No seriously. *Sounds like some kinda insect. Is it*?*


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 11, 2020)

Kris148 said:


> You sure gave me a good one. *Irish Leprechaun No seriously. Sounds like some kinda insect. Is it?*




*Sorry it isn't any insect *


----------



## Kris148 (Mar 11, 2020)

A animated character. A superhero?

 Is it a trick question. Hint please?


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 11, 2020)

*It's a person .*


----------



## Kris148 (Mar 11, 2020)

*A dentist?*


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 11, 2020)

Kris148 said:


> *A dentist?*




*We have a Winner !
*


----------



## Kris148 (Mar 11, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> *We have a Winner !
> View attachment 95151*


Took a while to get the brain into gear. Another good one Sassy. Ok one for you.

*There was a man who was born before his father, killed his mother, and married his sister. Yet there was nothing wrong with what he had done. Why? *


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 11, 2020)

*I'm going to have to give this a lot of thought !*


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 12, 2020)

Can we have a hint ?


----------



## Sunny (Mar 12, 2020)

If you remove the two commas from the first sentence, the whole thing makes sense. There was plenty wrong with what his father had done, however.


----------



## Kris148 (Mar 12, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> Can we have a hint ?





Sassycakes said:


> Can we have a hint ?


Obviously you can not be born before your father.. biologically..that is the key. The rest falls into place.


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 12, 2020)

*I read it without the commas and then the part about him killing his Mother, but I still can't figure out how it was alright for him to marry his sister.*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 13, 2020)

Without the commas, he was born before his father killed his mother and married either his own sister, or his own daughter, depending on how you read it. So either way, "He,"  (the first guy) was not guilty of any wrongdoing, at least not in this sentence. But his father sure was a bad guy!


----------



## Kris148 (Mar 13, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> *I read it without the commas and then the part about him killing his Mother, but I still can't figure out how it was alright for him to marry his sister.*


How can someone marry someone.. other than physically getting hitched? So how did he kill his mother.


----------



## Kris148 (Mar 13, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Without the commas, he was born before his father killed his mother and married either his own sister, or his own daughter, depending on how you read it. So either way, "He,"  (the first guy) was not guilty of any wrongdoing, at least not in this sentence. But his father sure was a bad guy!


Incorrect. The commas are there for a reason.


----------



## Kris148 (Mar 13, 2020)

Kris148 said:


> How can someone marry someone.. without physically getting hitched? So how do you think he killed his mother?


----------



## Sunny (Mar 14, 2020)

skip


----------



## Sunny (Mar 14, 2020)

Well, here's another possibility, though it's really awkward and strained. I like my "remove the commas" answer better.

1. He was born "before his father," meaning he was born in front of his father.
2. His mother died in childbirth.
3. "Married his sister..."  well, maybe he grew up to be a minister or a judge or something like that, and officiated at his sister's wedding.


----------



## Kris148 (Mar 15, 2020)

Has Sassy given up?


Sunny said:


> Well, here's another possibility, though it's really awkward and strained. I like my "remove the commas" answer better.
> 
> 1. He was born "before his father," meaning he was born in front of his father.
> 2. His mother died in childbirth.
> 3. "Married his sister..."  well, maybe he grew up to be a minister or a judge or something like that, and officiated at his sister's wedding.


Why do you like your remove commas answer better? This is completely incorrect on all aspects. Your above answer is precisely what occurred.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 15, 2020)

Interesting that you can't see it. If we just say, "His father killed his mother and married his sister,"  the guy we are talking about did nothing wrong.  It's the father who did all that wrong stuff.

If you add at the beginning, "He was born before..."  that still doesn't change the meaning.  It just shows when he was born.  The father is still the guilty party.


----------



## Kris148 (Mar 15, 2020)

*There was a man who was born before his father, killed his mother, and married his sister. Yet there was nothing wrong with what he had done. Why?* 
sorry you are not seeing it. The father did nothing wrong.. he merely witnessed his son's birth which caused his wife's death. The son.. most likely out of remorse for causing his mother's death at childbirth became a clergyman.. after which he presided over the marriage of his sister.


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 15, 2020)

Attach files


Kris148 said:


> *There was a man who was born before his father, killed his mother, and married his sister. Yet there was nothing wrong with what he had done. Why?*
> sorry you are not seeing it. The father did nothing wrong.. he merely witnessed his son's birth which caused his wife's death. The son.. most likely out of remorse for causing his mother's death at childbirth became a clergyman.. after which he presided over the marriage of his sister.


*
Oh now that makes sense to me. I was wracking my brain over this one !*


----------



## Kris148 (Mar 15, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> Attach files
> 
> 
> *Oh now that makes sense to me. I was wracking my brain over this one !*


That Sassy is why I call em brain teasers. Good for our aging little grey cells.


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 15, 2020)

Kris148 said:


> That Sassy is why I call em brain teasers. Good for our aging little grey cells.



*My grey cells are getting more grey everyday !*


----------



## Kris148 (Mar 15, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> *My grey cells are getting more grey everyday !*


 Can you leave me one when you wake please.


----------

